# Scary (but transient) side effect of starting Armour today--HELP



## hashbrowns (May 2, 2010)

So, after a two month trial of ever-increasing generic synthroid to treat Hashimoto's and hypothyroid which wasn't working (TSH actually went up!), I was switched from 75 mcg of levothyroxin to 60 mcg of Armour. I've been on Armour in the past (pre-Hashi's) and tolerated it well.

I took the first dose of Armour this morning, sublingually, at 6:30am. I was unusually tired during the afternoon, but that's not abnormal right now given the thyroid problems. HOWEVER, at around 4:45pm (just over 10 hours from taking the Armour), I suddenly could not stop sweating profusely, had diarrhea, and felt weak and dizzy and like I was going to black out. My heart rate remained normal, however, so it didn't feel to me like a typical "hyper" episode I've read about from overmedicating.

Just when I was debating calling the doc to see if I should go to the ER (it was that debilitating), it started to pass. A couple hours later, I feel OK (still tired, but able to walk around, not sweating, etc.).

Should I halve my dose tomorrow, or spread it into two dosings, or just hope this doesn't happen again? Any idea why it took 10 hours to happen? I am afraid of being stuck at work or in public if this happens again.

Looking forward to hear anyone's experience.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi, Hope you are feeling better by now.

Call your doctor tomorrow before taking the meds. or your pharmacy and tell them what you are experiencing. It's always best to check with a professional before acting upon decisions.

You might be over medicated. You have some choices in taking Armour that might help with this type of situation but not without notifying your doctor first.
Dividing the dose and taking it 2-3 times daily can help with this. Or doctors can prescribe it at a lower low dose together with a bit of synthetic T4. You might ask about time release thyroid. Pharmacies can make their own version of time-released T3; however, the quality control of time-released T3 varies from pharmacy to pharmacy. Although
Time release provide a slow release of the hormone into your system over 12-24 hours. This technique allows twice a day dosing (some people need 3 times).

Call your doctor or pharmacy....better to be safe than sorry later!:winking0001:.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree, I think you need to speak with your doctor. It sounds like they need to start you on a lower dose and work your way up.

I hope you are doing better soon.

:hugs:

Phoenix


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashbrowns said:


> So, after a two month trial of ever-increasing generic synthroid to treat Hashimoto's and hypothyroid which wasn't working (TSH actually went up!), I was switched from 75 mcg of levothyroxin to 60 mcg of Armour. I've been on Armour in the past (pre-Hashi's) and tolerated it well.
> 
> I took the first dose of Armour this morning, sublingually, at 6:30am. I was unusually tired during the afternoon, but that's not abnormal right now given the thyroid problems. HOWEVER, at around 4:45pm (just over 10 hours from taking the Armour), I suddenly could not stop sweating profusely, had diarrhea, and felt weak and dizzy and like I was going to black out. My heart rate remained normal, however, so it didn't feel to me like a typical "hyper" episode I've read about from overmedicating.
> 
> ...


I agree w/ the others; you should call your doctor and I also feel the starting dose is too high. If the patient has myxedema, they are to start on 15 mgs. of Armour; if not, they are to start on 30 mgs. of Armour.

Let us know. Although 10 hours away from taking it could lead one to think that you may have had something else going on. So, once again, call the doc.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

The actual recommended conversion from 75 mcg Generic Levo to Armour would be 3/4 grain (45 mg) Armour so you are getting a bit more than you were used to.

Armour however does not make a 3/4 grain pill.

This would require a script for 1.5 grain (90 mg) Armour tablet SPLIT IN HALF (.75 grains per day, 45 mg). You would then only take a half a pill a day in total.

If you were to split this dose, you would have to quarter the 1.5 grain tablets and take 1/4 in the morning and 1/4 in the afternoon.

http://www.armourthyroid.com/con_faqs.aspx

T3 seems to take a while to get used to as well. Im not a doc so you may want to double check with yours about the dose.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

One of the complaints, as I understand it, about Armour is that they can't quite titrate the amount of thyroid. Another complaint is that in the past year they reformulated the pill.

http://thyroid.about.com/od/thyroiddrugstreatments/a/armour-reformulation.htm

Some years back Synthroid stopped working for me. I switched to Levoxyl [synthetic] and has worked just fine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> One of the complaints, as I understand it, about Armour is that they can't quite titrate the amount of thyroid. Another complaint is that in the past year they reformulated the pill.
> 
> http://thyroid.about.com/od/thyroiddrugstreatments/a/armour-reformulation.htm
> 
> Some years back Synthroid stopped working for me. I switched to Levoxyl [synthetic] and has worked just fine.


I have been on Armour for over 12 years and am now on the new stuff. Never ever have I ever had a problem.

Of course, I am very regimented in all I do. I don't think I ever missed taking my Armour @ precisely 5:20 AM in all those years. With my coffee no less. LOL!!


----------



## hashbrowns (May 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for all these responses! I took only 3/4 of the tablet today, which is closer to my dose of generic synthroid I was on, and so far (knock on wood) no crash yet like yesterday. In fact, I actually feel kind of good today. Does anyone else with Hashi's feel calmer on T3, I wonder, because I definitely do today.

And Andros, thanks for sharing your positive experience with the "new Armour." I've been freaking myself out by reading all the reports from people who say the new formulation does nothing for their symptoms, and worried this trial will be a waste of time. I guess I'll have to wait and see what my own experience is, but it's good to hear that there are people who DON'T have a problem on it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashbrowns said:


> Thanks so much for all these responses! I took only 3/4 of the tablet today, which is closer to my dose of generic synthroid I was on, and so far (knock on wood) no crash yet like yesterday. In fact, I actually feel kind of good today. Does anyone else with Hashi's feel calmer on T3, I wonder, because I definitely do today.
> 
> And Andros, thanks for sharing your positive experience with the "new Armour." I've been freaking myself out by reading all the reports from people who say the new formulation does nothing for their symptoms, and worried this trial will be a waste of time. I guess I'll have to wait and see what my own experience is, but it's good to hear that there are people who DON'T have a problem on it.


The "thing is" to work w/ your doc on titration re the Armour and for you to be very very consistant. It will pay off.

If you make up your mind to make it work, it "will" work!

Hugs,


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry I'm so late posting on this, but my goodness! I do hope you still call your doctor. Even if this doesn't happen again, it's a good idea to let them know what went on.


----------

